# CPC-A in Phoenix, AZ area



## jhuard (Mar 23, 2009)

CPC-A looking for entry level position in Phoenix or West Phoenix area. If interested please reply and I can forward a resume.

Jodie Huard CPC-A
huardboys@aol.com
623-337-7486


----------



## ashleynapier (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm right there with you. If you hear of anything, could you share the information with me?

Thanks!


----------

